# anyone got out of a david lloyd contract early??



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

basically ive moved job and now need to go to a different gym and need to get out of my contract? anyone got any tips or ideas how to do this without getting too much **** lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dont get into a contract in the first place, lol.... sorry i'm no help!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

they require 3 months notice before they'll cancel your membership, i was thinking of moving gyms a few months ago and enquired about canx my david lloyds membership, but they had a refit shortly after so stayed in the end.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i was in the position once where I was with DL. I paid annually and did so for two years in a row. I then left after my second year thinking all was fine.

About two months later I received a letter demanding I pay two months and admin costs. Apparently, even when paying annually I needed to give three months notice. I obviously had not done this. I told them I have dubmitted a letter to one of the PT's who was manning the desk at the time.

Eventually they accepted the story and dropped the case.

As for getting out of one early, I suspect it is the usualy thing - drs notes etc. Why nt contact them and see what they can do for you otherwise it will be a case of paying an extra three months.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

hmm yeah i knwo a couple ppl that work there ill have to see what they suggest


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

change bank accounts and get a friend to phone them up and tell them you died.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

if they've broken the contract then you might be able to get out of it

e.g. i've never had an induction in my gym, so in theory i can get out of it any time.

also depends who you speak to, i have a joint membership with my friend, and he wants to leave, but i want to keep the contract on, one stupid bitch told him it would cost at least a £100 because of various fees (she was basically trying to cream some commission off), whilst another pace said it was free. (slightly different circumstances though)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

danimal said:


> basically ive moved job and now need to go to a different gym and need to get out of my contract? anyone got any tips or ideas how to do this without getting too much **** lol


Easy,

Clearly I dont train in such establishments

BUT go doctors get a note\letter saying you cant train anymore for medical reasons ie bad back or whatever, if got unsderstanding doc should be cool..

Then pass on to Gym who will have no choice to release you:thumb:

Hope helps


----------



## VincentG'sbicep (Jan 29, 2009)

My housemate had this problem with Esporta because she moved out of the area - they refused point blank to let her out of her contract (8 months left on it!). However after talking to the managers, she managed to swing it so she could transfer her membership to someone else and advertised it on gumtree for 10-20% cheaper. So she still has to pay a bit, but not a total loss. worth a try?


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi mate i got out there contract by going to the doctors and saying i had very bad shoulder pain and coundnt train anymore he wrote me a letter cost me around £20 gave it in out of contract within a few weeks try it it worked for me

Good Luck Mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Well you can cancel direct debit, and the gym is unlikely to take you to court as it costs too much anyway, so you could do that.

complain about the gym staff

or bang weights around, chuck chalk around, scream in the gym, and get thrown out and your membership cancelled


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Ask the staff where the used needles bin is.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mate of mine trained at L.A Fitness and got out of his contract by writing to them complaining that one of the male members of staff there had propositioned him in the men's changing rooms. Consequently he felt so uncomfortable about it he could never go back there again etc and cancelled his direct debit.

They tried to press him for details (i think they knew it was bullsh1t) but he said he found it too traumatic to recount and they dropped it shortly after.


----------

